# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Lime Mortar

## Oldskool

Hi  
The mortar on house is getting a bit soft in a few places, and needs to be replaced 
The original was lime mortar, 1:3 Lime - sand
But which lime Hydrated or putty 
I have herd that slaked lime putty is best
But not sure where to buy NSW area Australia. 
Can you make your own lime putty ? 
Cheers
Dave

----------


## Oldskool

Just found a site  Blue Label Lime Putty for lime mortars and plasters 
Now to find the fine sharp sand............... :2thumbsup:

----------


## myla

Hi, 
This place supplies lime putty across Aus so check them out:  Lime Industries - The Lime Professionals - Perth Western Australia 
I think you pay about $20-30/bag mix with sand and off you go. Its is very wet so you need to mix up prior to adding with sand. 
You can slake your own from a bag of lime basically, takes around 2-4wks though. Plenty of YouTube vids around.
Thanks

----------


## Black Cat

Definitely slaked lime. And yes, you can make your own. But remember it creates a very strong and violent chemical reaction so make sure you don't skimp on safety precautions. Once slaked, you can store the putty for ages, as long as you keep it under water. A useful thing to have around the place, but remember to stir it occasionally or it becomes quite consolidated and can be hard to bring back to a workable consistency.

----------


## Oldskool

Thanks lads, 
I think i will buy the lime putty 
But i am interested in the slaking process, How is it done 
Cheers 
Dave

----------


## Black Cat

http://www.indachem.com/Documents/St...gR1%5B1%5D.pdf

----------


## Oldskool

Thanks, Black cat and Myla
Do'h. Should have read all your post myla.

----------


## an3_bolt

Depending where you live - you might find it difficult to find the bagged lime putty. 
Lime putty obviously is the best and possibly better than what was originally used. 
Possibly the next best alternative would be the bag of hydrated lime. It must be fresh. In the bucket of water and mix up. Let it stand for a week or so before you use it. Ensuring it has a cover of water for either putty or the mixed hydrated keep indefinitely. 
There should be no need to use any water when you make your pointing mix - just the straight lime and sand. Couple of test patches to get the right coloured sand might be needed. 
If below the damp course - might need a sprinkle of cement into the mix.  http://www.heritage.nsw.gov.au/docs/..._el_update.pdf 
Have not done the slaking personally, although it is still done as "small" manufacturing in some less developed countries. I have read about the "old timers" using a 44 drum to slake the quicklime and letting it rip mixing in stages and letting to settle and mature for several months - but there are better and safer alternatives. I am sure you would only slake if you had no other alternative.

----------


## an3_bolt

Just thought I would update. 
Rocklime for slaking is very difficult to get hold of - and I know some of the large lime manufacturers do not like to let people get their hands on it. 
I have just received a few bags from Susac Lime in WA - a wood burnt, sieved and matured lime putty. From what I understand it is possibly the last of the traditional lime putty manufacturers in Australia. Looking forward to testing it out. 
I have not been able to find any small producers of lime putty with their own lime kiln in NSW - only 1 small supplier in Western Sydney that slakes rocklime (the origins of which I do not know). 
Hope it helps.

----------

